# [SOLVED] Privacy VS. Google Chrome (from Gentoo)

## Xywa

Hi,

I just realized week or two ago, as Google Chrome (I use stable amd64) automaticli sign-me-in after login into gmail account.

I use only Google Chrome to check gmail mails and few business account, and other browser to other tasks. For the first time I tought I am just logged-in into my gmail account, but Today I tested it more, and found I could stay loged into Google Chrome into one account and be logged-in into another gmail account.

I thought last time, when after login gmail was asking me for password again (just second after login) it was some kind of software issue, but looks like the second time  Google Chrome wish me to be logged-in.

Any idea how to disable those possibility to login into Google Chrome (and sync) in the time I login into gmail account? Also looks like stable Plasma is also stalikng me for access to integraion with Chrome (I got such icon in the KDE panel), can I switch this off.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/plasma-integration/cimiefiiaegbelhefglklhhakcgmhkai

Looks like after Ubuntu spyware time ago

https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.en.html

big comapnies puting preassure on Linux again

I use:

```
*  www-client/google-chrome

      Latest version available: 70.0.3538.67

      Latest version installed: 70.0.3538.67

      Size of files: 54,766 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.google.com/chrome

      Description:   The web browser from Google

      License:       google-chrome

```

Last edited by Xywa on Sun Oct 28, 2018 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Regarding Chrome, this is an anti-feature added in recent versions of Chrome.  Formally, it is called "Identity consistency between browser and cookie jar".  I read about it when it first came out, and cannot find that link now.  However, ghacks has some remarks on it.

----------

## Xywa

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Regarding Chrome, this is an anti-feature added in recent versions of Chrome.  Formally, it is called "Identity consistency between browser and cookie jar".  I read about it when it first came out, and cannot find that link now.  However, ghacks has some remarks on it.

 

Many thanaks for the link - fixed  :Smile: 

----------

## asturm

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Also looks like stable Plasma is also stalikng me for access to integraion with Chrome (I got such icon in the KDE panel), can I switch this off.

 

Optional feature is optional, not sure what you try to imply there. I'm curious, why do you have Chrome installed?

----------

